# New Play-By-Comment D&D Blog Game



## playbycomment_dm

I'm starting up an RPG game blog called Play-By-Comment - http://playbycomment.wordpress.com

How it works is that as DM, I make a post describing what's going on, and then players post as one of the player characters, in the comments area, describing their actions in narrative style. Comments will be selected and placed into the next blog post, thus continuing the story. Anyone can post a comment, and the player characters will be collectively shared by the readers.

To get started, I'm looking for people to submit some interesting characters. Provide the character's name, race, class, gender, and, description, most importantly, background & personality. The campaign will be set in Mystara, which is an old TSR game setting. Most people aren't too familiar with it, so I recommend using this tool to help you come up with Mystaran characters.

Submit your characters in the comments section at the play-by-comment site, or send an email to mystara_dm@yahoo.com. Feel free to email me any questions or comments or just post them in this thread.


----------



## Knight Otu

I'll slide this over to the Gamers seeking Gamers forum for now. Playing the Game is for in-character threads, and Talking the Talk is for recruitment and table talk for the games taking place in Playing the Game.


----------

